# Obtener tonos DTMF con celular sony ericsson T290A



## remramon2007 (Ago 21, 2008)

hola gente llevo tiempo trabajando en un proyecto y me encuentro en la recta final, pero me he encontrado con un contratiempo mas... paso a contarles quiero decodificar los tonos DTMF recibidos en un celular sony ericsson t290a, he leido por hay en este foro que los tonos DTMF recibidos los puedo sacar por el manos libres, que lo conecto a un decodificador DTMF (MT8870 por ejemplo) y listo tengo en binario el valor del tono DTMF recibido en el celular.

se que el microfono y el audicular del t290a son el pin 1 y el pin 2, no se cual es cual, y otra cosa en que pin debo inyectar una señal o lo que sea para que el celular crea que tiene conectado un manos libres?
se me ocurre que se debera conectar alguna masa a algun otro pin, pero... a cual...

si alguien sabe de esto le agradeceria compartiera esa información conmigo.

un abrazo ramon


----------



## remramon2007 (Ago 23, 2008)

ya lo solucione, gracias si alguien estaba por hacer algun aporte.


----------



## jofer (Sep 3, 2008)

hola ramon tengo el mismo problema de conexion si tienes la solucion por fa me la puedes compartir tienes el grafico  de linea telefonica basica no tengo problema pero no he podido amplificarla de un tel celular atrvez de que lo conectas    te agradesco si tienes el plano y la solucion de tu problema gracias ramon


----------



## remramon2007 (Sep 6, 2008)

son tonos dtmf usa un deco 8870


----------



## remramon2007 (Sep 6, 2008)

lo conectas a la salida de audio


----------



## jofer (Sep 7, 2008)

gracias ramon por interesarte............ es el conexionado de la entrada del 8870 ....donde tengo el problema tu sabes que hay un condensador y unas resistencias lo pongo directo y no me da no se si tienes un diagrama en los planos del ic ,pues esta la conexion a tel fijo pero, que le entre directo al integrado  ''? tienes algun plano de tu conexion


----------



## remramon2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

te funciona con una linea de telefono terrestre?
si no es asi primero hace funcionar el integrado con una conexion a linea terrestre, en esta misma pagina busca que esta el conexionado y varias consultas sobre el conexionado y luego prueba con el celular.


----------



## jofer (Sep 8, 2008)

hola ramon si me funciona con la linea fija ...a que plano te refieres porque aqui no sale nada a no ser que bloquearon el link de todas maneras gracias


----------



## remramon2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

de la salida de audio del cel conecta al cap del cm88... es decir a la entrada de linea y la r que va entre masa y la linea ( linea - ) no la pongas eso tiene funcionar


----------



## lokito83 (Ene 21, 2010)

remramon2007 dijo:


> de la salida de audio del cel conecta al cap del cm88... es decir a la entrada de linea y la r que va entre masa y la linea ( linea - ) no la pongas eso tiene funcionar


holas remramon2007 tengo un problema con mi circuito utilizo un mt8870 el cual recepciona los datos del celular y lo convierte en datos binarios que luego los entrega a un pic, bueno hasta alli bueno la cosa es que yo conecto el celular al dtmf y cuando pulso directamente del celular todo normal pero cuando llamo de un celular cualquiera al celular que esta conectado al dtmf este no responde a ciertos tonos y si los hace los hace de una manera muy lenta no se que puede estar mal, utilizo la conexion recomendada de la hoja de datos del fabricante, espero me puedas ayudar.


----------



## josb86 (Jul 11, 2011)

lokito83 dijo:


> holas remramon2007 tengo un problema con mi circuito utilizo un mt8870 el cual recepciona los datos del celular y lo convierte en datos binarios que luego los entrega a un pic, bueno hasta alli bueno la cosa es que yo conecto el celular al dtmf y cuando pulso directamente del celular todo normal pero cuando llamo de un celular cualquiera al celular que esta conectado al dtmf este no responde a ciertos tonos y si los hace los hace de una manera muy lenta no se que puede estar mal, utilizo la conexion recomendada de la hoja de datos del fabricante, espero me puedas ayudar.



hola mi problema es mayor yo lo conecto a la salida del manos libres y maque en el celular o desde otro no me detecta nada tu seguiste el diagrama de la hoja de datos?


----------



## Neoriginal (Nov 24, 2011)

josb86 dijo:


> hola mi problema es mayor yo lo conecto a la salida del manos libres y maque en el celular o desde otro no me detecta nada tu seguiste el diagrama de la hoja de datos?



Efectivamente ,tambien estoy trabajando en eso ,y detecte que no todos los celulares son capaces de enviar o recibir DTMF ,ej: yo probe con un nokia 1616 y de el llamo a una blackberry 5140 o algo asi el modelo ,y si desde la blackberry presiono las teclas ,el nokia recibe los tonos y si de el nokia marco teclas ,la blackberry tambien los recibe ,el problema esta si desde la blackberry llamo al nokia1616 ,ahi ya no hace el tipico sonido de tecla en el auricular ,solo se escuchan los click de las teclas o suena distinto y muy corto el sonido de tecla ,en resumen creo las compañias fabricante  de celular estan olvidando integrar en la configuracion de estos aparatos el envio de dtmf ,ya que como nadie los usa comercialmente ,asi es que lo unico que veo nos queda es ir probando los equipos que sean com patibles ,se propone que hagamos una lista de los equipos compatibles ,en mi caso la marca nokia seria la mas compatible hasta ahoraa.

Saludos.

Pedro.


----------

